# West Antarctic Ice Shelf



## Kikigl

Hi! Which is the correct term for "West Antarctic Ice Shelf"? The complete phrase is: With sufficient warming the West Antarctic Ice Shelf (WAIS) could become unstable enough to collapse and slide into the ocean.

Con un calentamiento suficiente, el WAIS podría deestabilzarse lo necesario para colapsar y deslizarse hacia el océano.

Muchas gracias


----------



## mora

Hola

Platforma de hielo Occidental de Antártida

saludos

mora


----------



## Kikigl

Muchas gracias


----------



## Marxelo

Parecería haber un error. WAIS es la sigla de la West Antarctic Ice* Sheet* y no Shelf.

http://neptune.gsfc.nasa.gov/wais/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Antarctic_Ice_Sheet

Se puede traducir como *Capa de Hielo Antártica Occidental.*

http://www.fcen.uba.ar/prensa/educyt/2003/ed233b.htm#NOTA14


----------



## mora

Hola

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrera_de_hielo

'Ice Sheet' y 'Ice Shelf' son dos cosas diferentes. La capa de hielo es de la tierra, la plataforma es hielo flotante. Creo que La plataforma flotante de hielo es lo que va a desaparece. 

saludos

mora


----------



## mora

mora said:


> Hola
> 
> Platforma de hielo Occidental de Antártida
> 
> saludos
> 
> mora



*Plataforma*


----------



## Kikigl

Gracias a los dos, pero yo conseguí, buscando un poco más, que se dice "  Capa de Hielo de la Antártica Occidental" se trata de hielo sobre tierra.
Saludos,
Kiki


----------



## Marxelo

Es lo que te decía.


----------



## Kikigl

Gracias Marxelo, tenías razon.
Kiki


----------



## 0scar

Se podría usar *placa 
*Esto  "placa de hielo de la antartida occidental"
  aparece con más frecuencia que "plataforma de hielo de la antartida occidental"

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...de+la+antartida+occidental"&btnG=Buscar&meta=


----------



## Kikigl

Gracias a tí tambien, Oscar, me gusta lo de "placa", y de todos modos tú y Marxelo están en Argentina y están más cerca de la Antártica que yo.
Thanks again!


----------

